# Uncle Toby's Oats (porridge)



## Uncle Fester (3/4/09)

All,
I have been given a sizable amount of Uncle Toby's oats (unsweetened). I thought I might be able to incorporate them into a brew.

Any ideas? How much?

I generally make AG brews using 4-5Kg of grain.

Your esteemed assistance appreciated.

Fester Out!


----------



## PostModern (3/4/09)

Half a kilo in stout. 300g in a wit. I don't see why you couldn't try it in other styles. Adds a smooth, slick mouhtfeel. Lovely lovely.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/4/09)

Oatmeal Stout, smooth and silky.

Is it instant oats or rolled oats?


----------



## jonocarroll (3/4/09)

_You know you're a brewer when... you are given a sizable amount of anything and you consider "how can I incorporate this into a brew?"_

Oatmeal stout FTW. Gotta be something in the RecipeDB. :beerbang:


----------



## Sammus (3/4/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Is it instant oats or rolled oats?



Does it matter? I was under the impression the instant ones were just chopped into little bits so they cook quicker...


----------



## Bribie G (3/4/09)

Assuming that the contents are oats and not laced with extra oils, salt etc I would cook to a thin porridge, cool to your mash temp and stir into the mash tun with your other grain bill. Or if BIAB then get it down to the temperature of your _strike _water and mix the porridge into the tun with the liquor then dough in the rest ... less stirring required. I've recently entered the wonderful world of adjuncts and have mashed with rice and with maize, no hiccups. 
Hmm stout season coming up :beerbang: 

I would recommend at least a ninety minute mash with adjuncts as an insurance policy for starch conversion.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/4/09)

Sammus said:


> Does it matter? I was under the impression the instant ones were just chopped into little bits so they cook quicker...



Yes it does, the instant ones you can just chuck in the mash with the rest of the grains, they don't need a seperate cooking to gelatinise them, the rolled do.

Andrew


----------



## Sammus (3/4/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yes it does, the instant ones you can just chuck in the mash with the rest of the grains, they don't need a seperate cooking to gelatinise them, the rolled do.
> 
> Andrew



Sweet. Do you know how they 'instantise' them? I've always wondered what they did...


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/4/09)

Sammus said:


> Sweet. Do you know how they 'instantise' them? I've always wondered what they did...




I have my suspicions but I don't know for certain. Could be similar to how they process rice flakes and wheat flakes.

Andrew


----------



## Ross (3/4/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yes it does, the instant ones you can just chuck in the mash with the rest of the grains, they don't need a seperate cooking to gelatinise them, the rolled do.
> 
> Andrew




Are you sure on that Andrew? - I had always assumed the shop bought rolled oats were fine straight in the mash, as the rolling process had pregelatinised them. We buy rolled Wheat, barley & Oats from Blue Lake Milling & they are fine straight into the mash.


cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (3/4/09)

Yes on second thoughts I seem to remember that rolled oats are steamed till soft, rolled then dried so would have been pre gelatinized as with the rice and maize flakes. I have heard of guys using cornflakes similarly.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/4/09)

Ross said:


> Are you sure on that Andrew? - I had always assumed the shop bought rolled oats were fine straight in the mash, as the rolling process had pregelatinised them. We buy rolled Wheat, barley & Oats from Blue Lake Milling & they are fine straight into the mash.
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



That's why I asked the question Ross, some rolled oats are pregelatinized as the ones you sell probably are, but some (from supermarkets ect) are not or are only slightly steamed to reduce cooking time not to eliminate cooking time and this depends on the brand and product description .
However instant oats are just that, they're Rolled under pressure, chopped and steamed then dried and so are pregelatinized so you only need to add hot water, not boil the crap out of them to soften up.



> Oat flakes that are simply rolled whole oats without further processing can be cooked and eaten as "old-fashioned" oatmeal, but more highly fragmented and processed rolled oats absorb water much more easily and therefore cook faster, so they are sometimes called "quick" or "instant" oatmeal


From Here


----------



## Ross (3/4/09)

Thanks for clarifing Andrew,

I'll have to remember that.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/4/09)

just stick them in the mash like the rest of us


----------



## dj1984 (3/4/09)

I hope you just stick them in the mash, i made an oatmeal stout yesterday and it looked fine too me.


----------

